# Do the Asian homers look different from the western homers ?



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Do the Asian homers look different from the western homers ?
Or Do the homers look same in all parts of the world......?
Please give your thoughts on this.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

It would be really great,if all the experts from different countries give their inputs on this....


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

In America, most racing homers are blue checks or bluebars and look like this:








or this:








Dark checks, light checks, ash red bars, ash red checks, solid blacks, solid whites, cream bars, broze opals and indigos are still fairly common, but probably make up less than 20% of birds that are actually raced.
Pieds and grizzles are fairly common in most colors, though some racers won't breed from birds that have white on them.
Here are a few more race birds.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Here are a few more race birds.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

In general, yes they typically look the same. However, in different parts of the world, I have noticed the birds do vary a bit in size and shape, particularly in the head. Some of the Eastern homers I've seen have longer faces - I call them horse faces


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well if you consider most of the birds they buy are from some place else, even here in the US. I would say the look like every other racer. Find them on Utube they are just racers exept they spend a fortune on them.
Dave


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Keith C. said:


> Here are a few more race birds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Yes, he has a larger eye cere and wattle.
The picture is also slightly more head on.
I sold that bird, so I am unsure of the year on the band number, but if I remember right it was not particularly old.
Some of the older strains, such as Trentons have a larger eye cere and watlle, similar to the carriers and dragoons used in the development of the racing homer.
I raise mostlly for color and type.
My favorite stain of homer is the Trenton, which used to be commonly raced as a long distance bird.
My secong favorite strain are Bastines. They are still commonly raced and come in lots of interesting colors including, cream bar, yellow check, indigo and opal.
The 3rd and 4th bird pictured are Bastines, from a friend of mine, Don Oberdier and his wife Anne, who have produced some AU Ace pigeons and hall of fame racers. They have blues too, but they win a lot with a lot of neat colored homers.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Boneyragan.k, do you have any pictures of homing pigeons from India?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

i will be getting 2 breeding pairs next week,i will upload its pics,as soon as i get it....!!!


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Below are some of the birds from a Master breeder.

http://www.eddysracingpigeons.com/birds


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Chilangz said:


> Below are some of the birds from a Master breeder.
> 
> http://www.eddysracingpigeons.com/birds


They do ,look a bit different from other pigeons above........i guess!!!
All are so good looking pigeons,its a treat to watch all these fellows


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for all those good informations


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

Kieth C...I love that white grizzle w green iri on kneck...pretty bird!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They look the same to me!


----------



## dod rennie (Jan 3, 2011)

boneyrajan.k said:


> Keith C. said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a few more race birds
> ...


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

All racing pigeon wether your from asia, europe or USA, came from one source, alot of birds from Asia now adays are coming from Europe and US, so the looks got nothing to do where the birds come from, I do know that birds that was raise in the colder region are much bigger, than birds that are raise from the hotter region. The wattle and cere is from the genetic side of the birds, the feathering got to do on what you feed the birds.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

soymi69 said:


> All racing pigeon wether your from asia, europe or USA, came from one source, alot of birds from Asia now adays are coming from Europe and US, so the looks got nothing to do where the birds come from, I do know that birds that was raise in the colder region are much bigger, than birds that are raise from the hotter region. The wattle and cere is from the genetic side of the birds, the feathering got to do on what you feed the birds.


I agree. There is no certain look for racers. They come in a ton of different looks.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Yes the Chinese do have a race bird it is called the BLOODY RED AND BLUE EYE. A picture can be found in the Encyclopedia of Pigeon Breeds, by W.M.LEVI ON PAGES 532 and 533.the breed is raced up to 250 miles.It is said to be a speed bird, they come in black,blue,and white, bar and check.The eye color,from which it gets its name is deep red shadilng to a greyish blue. I wonder what eye experts would say about that. The head is much more rounder and the beak is shorter then our race birds, I would say that they are a nice looking bird.The CHINESE were flying this bird in the 1700s long before our race bird was developed* GEORGE


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

George,
Thanks for clarifying that. "... long before our race bird was developed ".Your posts are always so informative. I've noticed that 'homers' from North America,Europe tend to have bigger wattles and thicker eye ceres. As MaryOfExter mentioned, the whole head structure seems different. I beg to differ with soymi69 ;"All racing pigeon wether your from asia, europe or USA, came from one source" [/U] But the wattle/cere is definitely due to genetics. Colors vary and are irrelevent, but I think 'asian homers' are probably of different gentic stock from 'western homers' ; which were developed mostly in Europe (Belgium/France, etc.)[in my limited understanding] thus 'look different' [ the original question of the thread ] Peace,
YaSin


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

This thread is turning out to be very informative ,thank u guys for sharing your knowledge


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't notice any difference between Asian(Eastern) vs Western birds if we are talking about the same breed (homer). What I noticed though is that some birds head have that narrower like snake look to them which I would guess stemmed from the Belgian strain. My guess is that the Cumulet(high flying) bird gave that look. The other look is the rounder look which I suppose may have come from the British side or the Belgian Smerle (the owl looking type). The eye and nose cere/wattle may have come from the Dragoon or the English Carrier.

As Soymi69 speculated Asian people buy birds from overseas(like Belgium) or USA so I suppose the birds would end up looking the same.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

dod rennie said:


> boneyrajan.k said:
> 
> 
> > to me that bird looks fantastic love it
> ...


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Keith C. said:


> Boneyragan.k, do you have any pictures of homing pigeons from India?


*Here are the pics*


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Are you sure these are homers ? Any record sheets from the breeder ?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

No record sheets,but definitly they are homers.....i myself did a successful 60 km toss with them ,and planning to take them further away (target is a successful 300 km toss),hope it will become a success


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats ok, you don't need a record sheet now  Good luck with the future tosses 

Why I asked blank was because last sunday I was looking at so called "homers" at the pet shop and the guy said he does not know whether it was flown


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

lol.......


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Planning to toss from trivandrum,then i will breed the successfull birds,thats my plan...,anyway we have no way to get proved birds here in kerala .Even people who have homers in kerala ,are not even loft flying them...They just use them as foster parents


----------



## blujay69 (Apr 11, 2011)

*crystal ball in yard*

I remember reading or hearing back in the 80's that a crystal lawn ornament would deter cooper's hawks from getting pigeons! Anyone have any input on this or was I just dreaming it up?


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

boneyrajan.k said:


> *Here are the pics*


I'm sure no one else will agree with this but.. I think they look like Trentons. I say this by the way the wing is shaped (just like an eagle's) and by it's "cheeks". Beautiful birds by the way.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

blujay69 said:


> I remember reading or hearing back in the 80's that a crystal lawn ornament would deter cooper's hawks from getting pigeons! Anyone have any input on this or was I just dreaming it up?


I think if it were that easy there would be no losses in the vicinity of any loft. I have seen folks to moving reflective surfaces claiming it helped with hawks. I think the best actual assist that I have seen is the goose hunting decay and the encouragement of nesting crows.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

rpalmer said:


> I'm sure no one else will agree with this but.. I think they look like Trentons. I say this by the way the wing is shaped (just like an eagle's) and by it's "cheeks". Beautiful birds by the way.


Wow..i havnt seen a treton in real,but its very unlikely that this one is a treton ....because good quality homers itself are very rare here in kerala


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Please share the pic of a treton,if u have one.......it would be really great to see one


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/21923182


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

I forgot "the" Trenton site. Sorry. http://loftone.net/Trentons/


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

how can we differentiate it from other homers ?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

boneyrajan.k said:


> how can we differentiate it from other homers ?


they are homers too .... the only thing different about of strain ..that i see is that they have larger wattle


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah...i knew,they are homers.......thats why,i was confused


----------



## aquinas (Feb 9, 2021)

Keith C. said:


> Yes, he has a larger eye cere and wattle.
> The picture is also slightly more head on.
> I sold that bird, so I am unsure of the year on the band number, but if I remember right it was not particularly old.
> Some of the older strains, such as Trentons have a larger eye cere and watlle, similar to the carriers and dragoons used in the development of the racing homer.
> ...


hi keith,
is this guy don still around?
i had bastines as a kid in maryland and would love to find some true bastines
tommy


----------

